# need lxml module for my python script. how to install?



## pinglin (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello!

I need python module lxml on my FreeBSD.
So, when running 

`sudo easy_install lxml`
I'm getting a lot of errors and this message


```
** make sure the development packages of libxml2 and libxslt are installed **
```
1. do I really need these packages?
2. how to install them?
3. am I doing well when installing lxml with easy_install lxml?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

pinglin said:
			
		

> I need python module lxml on my FreeBSD.


Install devel/py-lxml.


----------

